# what is DIY Mean?



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Q: what is DIY???


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Do It Yourself

BG


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

Q: what does BG mean?


----------



## Echo89 (May 30, 2012)

liamm said:


> Q: what does BG mean?


I think it's a shorthand for his username basementgeek.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Bg that sounds almost believable as SAB Hehehehehe. You know I know why you claim the Basement Bg, Cause the wife claims the rest of the house. :hideon't tell her I said that. ALAbama is rough enough already. Hehehehehe.

if that is true, I though it was some new termanolgy in Electronics.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SAB? LOL


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Hay Woflen, them teeth look like they would take a bit out of crime. Actually I had a Siberian that if it was dark out, her eyes would glow red, keep people away from my back yard, cause they though I had a real wolf back there, but she was has gentle has a lame, She would do anything for a cheese curl.


----------

